# pulled a gun



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

The 55 acre property next to me is owned by a young fella in his early to mid 30's. I met him 3 or 4 years ago and we hit it off. He told me if i would keep an eye on his propery, cuz he lives far off, he would give me permission to hunt his side. Ok young man, deal.
Fast forward to today. Came home around 8:00-8:30 this evening. Heard serious gunfire from his property. Got on the UTV with my dogs and went down to see who was there and if they had permission from the owner. Right away, one of these young men took exception to me questioning him and jumped all up in my ass. I told him i just wanted to know if he had permission to be there. Thats when he pulled a pistol on me and told me to get the eff outta there. I said i would leave when he told me if he knew the owner and had permission. He told me to leave NOW. I gathered my dogs and turned around to leave and told him "if your going to shoot me, you shoot me in the back, tuff guy."
To make a long story short, i traveled the whole 400 yards back to my place and called the owner. He said his buddies had already called him and told him i was harassing them. 
I lost a young friend and permission to hunt a good area for doing what the owner asked me to do.
Live and learn, right? Don't trust anyone,.....ANYONE!!
I lost a hunting spot, but didn't get shot.....so it's all good with me. Very sad how things can fly out of ones control even when trying to do what was promised.

Sorry for the rant, but i'm a little out of sorts after being pulled on.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Sorry that happened to you D!
Sounds to me like you don't need friends like that property owner.
but I get losing a hunting spot.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

What a terrible experience. Why was the land owner not backing you up for doing as asked? Why didn't he tell those guys his neighbor was keeping an eye on his property? Something smells about this and I would have called the cops. You probably wouldn't win but maybe it would save someone else from being killed by the crazy guy who pulled a gun on you. The land owner was never your friend.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I visited my mom one night at her house. Afterwards about 1 am it was pouring rain and there were worms everywhere. I got a dasani water bottle off my car floor and started collecting earthworms in her yard. Her neighbor saw my headlamp and came over. Rough man with a southern accent. Told me he saw someone wandering around and was worried about his property getting stolen. Told his son to bring him his 9. I just introduced myself and told him i was visiting my mom and collecting some worms. Property rights are a lot more serious down south. People will shoot you for trespassing. I stay away from my neighbors i dont know.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

It happened so fast, i'm not sure where it went wrong. I'm pretty sure the guy with the gun is a guy i had words with 3 or 4 years ago during deer gun season about property lines.
Either way, i was unarmed and just asked them if they had permission and this guy goes bonkers on me. The land owner should have backed me and didn't, bottom line.
Oh well, one of my last good hunting spots gone because of a couple young knuckle heads.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

should have called the PD


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

You would think he wouldn’t want his guys back there shooting right before season. When he wanted something it was a different story Dave. The ole “fair weather” friend. You’re better off my man. His loss. Look on the bright side, you are keeping your friends close and your enemy’s closer. Right where ya need em...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Yep., Horrible experience and sad ending to a good friendship. He should've backed you up since you were simply looking after his placee. Your "good neighbor" can complain to someone else when his property is eventually vandalized & trashed. I'd just shrug my shoulders.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

The reason dips#÷ts shouldn't own a gun right there morons think it's the GD wild west


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

This is unfortunate for something you had held up your end of the agreement for.

Glad nobody was hurt and it stinks you have lost a piece of property to hunt. 
In the end your probably better off then to deal with people that are unreasonable and dont value a mans word for what you told him you would do for him... and that was to watch the property.

Good to know there are still plenty of people out there like you that still do what they say they will do


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Scary situation! Glad you got out of there alive! 

If you called the PD, the other guy would just say he was defending his friend's property from a trespasser. I'd be setting up some trail cameras and patrolling that property line next deer season. Get them on film trespassing.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Yeah, not a good situation. The second they asked me to leave, I would have. My first call would have been to the cops. Let them sort out if these "hot shots" have permission. I bet they wouldn't have acted so tough to a police officer asking who they were and if they had permission to be there.


----------



## mas5588 (Apr 15, 2012)

What in the actual heck!? 

That is bananas. 

Not to get all legal eagle on the situation but he had no business pulling a gun on you. You absolutely cannot shoot someone for being on the wrong side of an imaginary line. I'm not condoning trespassing, but you can't legally use deadly force to defend property.

I undoubtedly would have called the police. I might still do it if I was in your shoes. 

Insanity.


----------



## Tbomb55 (Nov 27, 2008)

The owner should have told you in the beginning that he would let you know when people would be there.


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

There might be something else going on, on the property that people are so protective about.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Classic case of being set up to fail.

At the minimum he should have let his buddies know that you keep an eye on the property and not to be a dick if someone comes checking. Ideally, he should have let you know they were gonna be there so you didn't have to go check. Sounds like some real tough guys to pull a gun on someone who is unarmed.

Sucks you lost access but probably better in the long run if thats how he treated you. That isn't your problem any more and I would have some cams running on your property line, just in case.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

mas5588 said:


> What in the actual heck!?
> 
> That is bananas.
> 
> ...


^^^THIS^^^

And it's against the law to pull a gun on someone for simply trespassing as well. 
After removing myself from the situation, my first call would have been to LE regardless of circumstances since I had not been threatening in any kind of way. 
Contrary to many peoples lack of understanding of the law, pulling a gun on someone is NOT taken lightly by LE...and it shouldn't be.


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I would still call the police, at least you would have a report on what happened.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

fastwater said:


> ^^^THIS^^^
> 
> And it's against the law to pull a gun on someone for simply trespassing as well.
> After removing myself from the situation, my first call would have been to LE regardless of circumstances since I had not been threatening in any kind of way.
> Contrary to many peoples lack of understanding of the law, pulling a gun on someone is NOT taken lightly by LE...and it shouldn't be.


You still gotta prove the person pulled a gun on you...you can't just say 'he pulled a gun on me'...especially with no witnesses...he has witnesses that'll back him up saying that he didn't pull a gun...it's all my word against yours...no reason for the cops to be called...a report could've and still can be made...but I'm not sure it would resolve anything at this point...could possibly make it worse...this whole thing doesn't make a lick of sense.
Obviously he never told his buddies that you were gonna be looking out for the property.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Sorry to hear that happened to you diesel and glad your ok. I have a good spot to hunt by Wooster if you're ever interested....Rich


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Shad Rap said:


> You still gotta prove the person pulled a gun on you...you cant just say 'he pulled a gun on me'...especially with no witness's...he has witnesses that'll back him up saying that he didn't pull a gun...it's all my word against yours...no reason for the cops to be called... this whole thing doesn't make a lick of sense.


That's true...you do have to prove he pulled it...and as you stated...most likely not to be able to do so.
But I strongly disagree that there's no reason for LE not to be called. If nothing else, at least a report would be on file in case of future issues.
Plus, you never know...could have been a trail cam close by that filmed the incident.
That...and it's possible by the time LE left, 'Wyatt Earp' may have a better understanding of the seriousness of pulling his pistol.


----------



## kycreek (May 31, 2006)

Landowner should have backed you up. I would have asked why he didn't.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

This is why I HATE PEOPLE! (Except all of you).


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

CALL THE COPS! THEY HAVE TO INVESTIGATE IT.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

That’s to bad. You can’t fix stupid though!


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks guys for the advise and understanding. Very scary encounter. I have no idea why the Land owner didn't back me up. As soon as i asked if they had permission, the younger guy was on his phone to the LO. THe other guy just started shouting at me while waving the gun around and told me to 'get the f$$k out' So i did. Went to my house and texted the LO and he told me that the caller said i was harassing them, which was entirely untrue.
After growing up in an Italian neighborhood and living here all my life, calling the cops don't sit easy with me, i guess its engrained. I didn't get hurt so i chalk it up to experience and like the one member said, i will never forget his face.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Dave, I get why you didn’t call the law bro. It’s not you to do so I think and you came out the man on this one. Nobody would have had your back on this one either. You did the right thing walking away and like you said lesson learned. Water on a ducks back..


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

sounds like the crack heads are hiding something if some dill weed is goin all rambo on ya..string barbed wire along that boundry and trail cams and write em off.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

bustedrod said:


> sounds like the crack heads are hiding something if some dill weed is goin all rambo on ya..string barbed wire along that boundry and trail cams and write em off.


Maybe, but do you think they'll be spawning soon, too?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

bustedrod said:


> sounds like the crack heads are hiding something if some dill weed is goin all rambo on ya..string barbed wire along that boundry and trail cams and write em off.


Ya know, i never thought of that, rod. That would certainly explain the landowners sudden change of heart. Good think'n, bro. You got the wheels turning.


----------



## adamrichard (Oct 8, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> Ya know, i never thought of that, rod. That would certainly explain the landowners sudden change of heart. Good think'n, bro. You got the wheels turning.


Glad the wheels are turning, but have the reels been turning? I'm looking for that hot bite.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

My guess is they growing or doing something else back there. So dumb. Sure sounds like more than mad u showed up to check up on things.


----------



## dubois (Apr 1, 2014)

You should call the police and report this, even if you cannot prove that he pulled the gun on you. Reporting an accident do not need proof of anything, only when you press charge against him do you need proof... Actually you may not have to, crazy guys like this will very very likely pulled guns on others before. For your safety and future interaction with your "good“ neighbor's friends, you will be protected by a police report than any one sided story in the future.


----------



## tim sapara (Apr 6, 2019)

$diesel$ said:


> The 55 acre property next to me is owned by a young fella in his early to mid 30's. I met him 3 or 4 years ago and we hit it off. He told me if i would keep an eye on his propery, cuz he lives far off, he would give me permission to hunt his side. Ok young man, deal.
> Fast forward to today. Came home around 8:00-8:30 this evening. Heard serious gunfire from his property. Got on the UTV with my dogs and went down to see who was there and if they had permission from the owner. Right away, one of these young men took exception to me questioning him and jumped all up in my ass. I told him i just wanted to know if he had permission to be there. Thats when he pulled a pistol on me and told me to get the eff outta there. I said i would leave when he told me if he knew the owner and had permission. He told me to leave NOW. I gathered my dogs and turned around to leave and told him "if your going to shoot me, you shoot me in the back, tuff guy."
> To make a long story short, i traveled the whole 400 yards back to my place and called the owner. He said his buddies had already called him and told him i was harassing them.
> I lost a young friend and permission to hunt a good area for doing what the owner asked me to do.
> ...


That's this young dumb generation.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mickey said:


> What a terrible experience. Why was the land owner not backing you up for doing as asked? Why didn't he tell those guys his neighbor was keeping an eye on his property? Something smells about this and I would have called the cops. You probably wouldn't win but maybe it would save someone else from being killed by the crazy guy who pulled a gun on you. The land owner was never your friend.


Sorry about what happened to you diesels, but this was set up all wrong from the get go. There's no way anyone should go into an arrangement like this with so many loose ends hanging. When my buddy was working long hours way out of town, he was making a ton of money, but still had kennels full of dogs and a horse to take care of, grass to cut, etc. He and his wife were separated so he hired me as a caretaker. I drafted a letter which he dated and signed telling the police, and anyone else who showed up, that I was supposed to be there! 

We had each other's phone numbers so we could communicate, which you guys should have done. The guy should have called you to let you know he had some "friends" heading over there. But then, he doesn't really sound responsible enough to hold up his end! 



dubois said:


> You should call the police and report this, even if you cannot prove that he pulled the gun on you. Reporting an accident do not need proof of anything, only when you press charge against him do you need proof... Actually you may not have to, crazy guys like this will very very likely pulled guns on others before. For your safety and future interaction with your "good“ neighbor's friends, you will be protected by a police report than any one sided story in the future.


I agree. It will probably be logged as an "incident" report. The cops won't have anything to do, but it will put the place on their radar. Pulling guns on people is way uncool, and I'm sure the cops appreciate knowing the kind of idiots they will be dealing with if they ever have to go out there.

And something just occurred to me. When the guy asked diesels to "keep an eye" on his place, he may not have been asking the OP to act as a watchman or LEO! What diesels should have said was, "OK, if I see or hear anything hinky going on over there I'll be sure to call the cops!" The guy's reaction to that statement would have been a major tell as to what kind of dude he is!


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

If someone ever points a gun at me for no reason i hope i have the balls to reach into my coat and pull out my lighter fast.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

You were right to investigate. ...and right to high tail it out of there.
You can't argue with an idiot with a gun.
Your neighbor will write it off as a misunderstanding. I'll bet he will apologize the next time you see him. Fact is, you did the right thing. I'd love to have you as my neighbor.--Tim


----------



## gLoomisSR781 (Aug 8, 2012)

There was absolutely no reason for that guy to potentially jeopardize your life buy pointing a firearm at you unless they didn't want you to see something or he was being a tuff guy in front of his buddies. ZERO REASON.
I have had a firearm pointed at me and I've had a firearm pointed at someone else before and that was years ago and it still freaks me out thinking about all the scenarios that COULD'VE played out. I'm glad you walked away unscathed and understand both sides about not notifing or should have notified the law.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

x


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

If the PO is growing some "special plants", I'm certain he'll try to butter you up again to continue keeping an eye on the property despite this recent "misunderstanding". 

He's got to protect his investment.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Glad you're OK despite the careless actions of the idiot you encountered. It also sounds like the property owner is a POS to have put you in that position in the first place. Personally, I'd file a report just in case there is any kind of negative interaction in the future. Your local law enforcement officers won't look kindly on the owner's 'friends' if there's any kind of trouble there in the future. Mike


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Physically going over to investigate gunfire on vacant property is way above & beyond your offer to "keep an eye on it." A phone call to the law perfectly fulfills your obligation. 

Dad owned some acreage in IN & I once confronted a hunter, who had obviously climbed a fence for access. He was carrying a burlap sack of "walnuts," was damned unapologetic & in NO hurry to leave, even though I had a gun, too. Made my hair stand up. 

The farmer next door, a huge bull of a man, who was also "keeping an eye" on Dad's place, told me I was CRAZY to have approached that hunter. "If I even SEE someone on MY property, I won't even walk outside. I call the sheriff."


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

I would keep an eye on that type of neighbor.I would put trail cams up and pay attention to my property.They probably have a pot patch.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

snagless-1 said:


> I would keep an eye on that type of neighbor.I would put trail cams up and pay attention to my property.They probably have a pot patch.


That's what I was implying in my post when I said something smells. Lots of meth labs out in the woods as well.


----------



## madm0j0 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sympathetic to you having a gun pulled on you, and am glad you got out of there ok. My only question is (if it hasn’t been asked yet) why didn’t you call the land owner first before going down there? I understand you were trying to do the right thing, but before driving into that mess I would have talked to the owner first. Clearly he would have saved you a trip. Sorry about your experience.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm going to make the prediction "It's not over" Be careful out there,


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree with pops. This is just going to open up a shitstorm of sh!t. We have issues with some guys down by us where we hunt .it ended up with my dad almost getting shot by a poacher shooting a turkey a couple springs ago. Keep your eyes and ears open and atleast file a report


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id take a midnight stroll in a few weeks after things calm down, you might just find a reason to call the police other than having a gun pulled on you.. and don't use a flashlight


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> They probably have a pot patch.


Too early for that. Still have a good chance at a killing frost for a month.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Sorry that happened to you. Sounds very much like your neighbor has an investment to protect, maybe that's why he asked you to watch it in the first place. Be careful there.
And, I must say, as for property rights down here.
Most people that live in rural areas will allow you to hunt their posted land if you ask for the right before you go. We are not all "shoot first, ask questions later" types. Most southerners are no different from other Americans, we just talk slower..lol
During a recent storm, one of our neighbors down the street, (transplants from Columbus, btw) had a tree destroyed in their front yard. By nightfall, you couldn't tell anything had happened. Five guys with chainsaws had brought their teen age sons and cleaned up the mess for the guy.
He offered to pay but they would not take his money. So his wife baked pies and lasagna for the fellas and their families..Good deal all around.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I really wanted to stay out of this thread.. but noooo got sucked in.. something here really doesn't make sense to me.

If the land owner was doing something illegal why would he ask you to look after his land? Granted it was 3 years ago when he asked and maybe he forgot, got pissed and thought you were butting in? I think a phone call to the land owner is due. You need to find out why he got so pissed.

By the way mods, shouldn't this be in the guns and ammo forum?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> Too early for that. Still have a good chance at a killing frost for a month.


I agree, but these "farmers" are probably not the brightest.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

ezbite said:


> By the way mods, shouldn't this be in the guns and ammo forum?


No way.. they all had Glucks and those aren't guns at all. (had to).


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Popspastime said:


> No way.. they all had Glucks and those aren't guns at all. (had to).


Never thought of that!
Maybe that's the reason $diesel$ didn't call LE making a report of someone pulling a 'gun' on him.

All joking aside, have been around firearms for many years and am extremely safety conscientious...almost to a fault. 
I know how I feel even being accidently swept by a firearm.
Am also a huge proponent of gun rights. 
Purposely pulling and pointing a firearm on someone without life threatening just cause is not an accident...it's a serious crime that has just threatened the life of the victim. And IMO, a crime serious enough that it should never be waived off regardless. 
If you do that to me, you have just threatened my life...you have just threatened my right to bear arms. Neither of which(especially threatening my life) am I going to take lightly. 
Again IMO, LE should have been called immediately and at minimum, a report taken.


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

fastwater said:


> Never thought of that!
> Maybe that's the reason $diesel$ didn't call LE making a report of someone pulling a 'gun' on him.
> 
> All joking aside, have been around firearms for many years and am extremely safety conscientious...almost to a fault.
> ...


 Very well said..


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

$diesel$ said:


> The 55 acre property next to me is owned by a young fella in his early to mid 30's. I met him 3 or 4 years ago and we hit it off. He told me if i would keep an eye on his propery, cuz he lives far off, he would give me permission to hunt his side. Ok young man, deal.
> Fast forward to today. Came home around 8:00-8:30 this evening. Heard serious gunfire from his property. Got on the UTV with my dogs and went down to see who was there and if they had permission from the owner. Right away, one of these young men took exception to me questioning him and jumped all up in my ass. I told him i just wanted to know if he had permission to be there. Thats when he pulled a pistol on me and told me to get the eff outta there. I said i would leave when he told me if he knew the owner and had permission. He told me to leave NOW. I gathered my dogs and turned around to leave and told him "if your going to shoot me, you shoot me in the back, tuff guy."
> To make a long story short, i traveled the whole 400 yards back to my place and called the owner. He said his buddies had already called him and told him i was harassing them.
> I lost a young friend and permission to hunt a good area for doing what the owner asked me to do.
> ...


D...can't blame you for being out of sorts! Thank God it didn't go any further, could've been much worse. Trying to help others is a good thing. *Love thy neighbor* is still true, but it's not worth your life. Today's youth are so fickle. You never know what they are thinking or even they remember your previous conversation about looking out for his property. He could've warned his buddies about you. Either way, take care and be safe.


----------



## Willyfield (Apr 1, 2007)

I hope for your sake the dude doesn't build a house on that property. I have 36 acres and that's still way too close to my neighbors. My drunk neighbors shoot at all hours of the night until they pass out. For those that say he should of called the police, they wouldn't come, at least not in my county. We have two cars patrolling 1300sq miles. My Amish buddy got hit (bad enough his wife required brain surgery) on the road. He called the sheriff and the sheriff told him to call the highway patrol as they were too far away to respond.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

ezbite said:


> I really wanted to stay out of this thread.. but noooo got sucked in.. something here really doesn't make sense to me.
> 
> If the land owner was doing something illegal why would he ask you to look after his land? Granted it was 3 years ago when he asked and maybe he forgot, got pissed and thought you were butting in? I think a phone call to the land owner is due. You need to find out why he got so pissed.
> 
> By the way mods, shouldn't this be in the guns and ammo forum?


Ya know ez, i just can't figure it out. I'm thinking the same as you...Why? He had also given me permission to hunt his land. I didn't call the law cuz i don't want a feud on my hands. I've always found that when the law gets involved, things can turn worse. Plus around here, we just don't do that.


----------



## Just Fishin' (Nov 27, 2012)

This was quite the crazy situation. Glad you are ok and got out of there!

I just dont understand people some times. The landowner definitely should have backed you up.

I would have done the same as you and went over to check if they had permissiom, but guess we all learned that a call to the landowner first is probably wise.

Regardless.. I like to think that karma can be quite the b%$%@. He doesn't have you to watch out for his property anymore. No one watching for trespassers and people who may trash his property.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## butchers. (Aug 5, 2014)

I see one way to end this problem,,,,,baseball season has opened. make it so he never pulls a gun again on anyone. I know this crude, but it is very effective.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey 'D' well I'm glad to hear you didn't get hurt, people lose their lives all the time over insane, unimportant reasons. If the "young Landowner" allows his buddies to behave as such doubt it will be a goid spot to hunt soon anyhow. Off-season and they are out shooting their weapons and all. They will either scared or poach anything good. Like I said good to hear you weren't hurt.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Thanks, Tim, me too. Ya just never know these days what a fella has in his mind. I've counted that spot out as of now. Ain't a critter on Gods good earth worth getting into a shoot-out over.


----------



## Atavistic By Nature (Jul 4, 2018)

**** that guy, he's a douche. Hunt his land again anyhow just based on principle alone after how he treated his good neighbor!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Having owned a decent sized farm that was right across the road from a public hunting area I've seen all kinds of things. 
The best thing I can offer is buy one of those go-pro's or at least one of those little pocket tape recorders and keep it handy. 
Don't hesitate to call your local GW and at least file a report on any future troubles. Good luck..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

You gotta realize that the guys who were there shooting probably had no idea who this goon (sorry diesel) was that rolled up on them...I don't think these guys or the landowner are hiding anything at all...even though they had guns they coulda been just as confused as you were diesel...you are a complete stranger to them...I think it could of been gone about differently on both ends...
And again...good call not getting LE involved.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Skippy said:


> Having owned a decent sized farm that was right across the road from a public hunting area I've seen all kinds of things.
> The best thing I can offer is buy one of those go-pro's or at least one of those little pocket tape recorders and keep it handy.
> Don't hesitate to call your local GW and at least file a report on any future troubles. Good luck..


Good idea with the camera, Skip. Never even thought about it as i have had many discussions with guys at that property before with no problems.



Shad Rap said:


> You gotta realize that the guys who were there shooting probably had no idea who this goon (sorry diesel) was that rolled up on them...I don't think these guys or the landowner are hiding anything at all...even though they had guns they coulda been just as confused as you were diesel...you are a complete stranger to them...I think it could of been gone about differently on both ends...
> And again...good call not getting LE involved.


Your right, Shad and no offence taken. I'm a pretty big guy so i imagine i may have scared this young man, but the rest is confusing. I rode right up to the gate on my ranger so i know they heard me before they seen me. I just don't get the gun part, i'm an old timer and quite frankly, should not have caused him to fear anything. Even more confusing is the owners reaction after some 5 or 6 years of doing this for him? Well it's over and done with and i'm still on the right side of the dirt.


----------



## Klingaling (Feb 24, 2007)

I just read about half of this thread and have to chime in. Who the hell in there right mind pulls a pistol on someone in that situation. He was in the wrong and I believe legally a criminal act. I would call the police and have the incident documented. Something may happen again whether you, your wife or kids friends etc. I just feel it is in your best interest that if it happens again the cops know the pattern. Just my 2 cents. Something is just not right with this situation.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

there is already a record of it right here in this post...
might not be with the police but there is a record of an incident that happened...
also I would have drove straight to the owners house and and said.. what the hell???? your damn right I was harassing them they were shooting on your property and wouldn't answer me when I asked if they had permission...
and see what he said...
I wouldn't let the land owner off that easy myself...
at least it clears the air between you too
just my 2 cents


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

TRIPLE-J said:


> there is already a record of it right here in this post...
> might not be with the police but there is a record of an incident that happened...
> also I would have drove straight to the owners house and and said.. what the hell???? your damn right I was harassing them they were shooting on your property and wouldn't answer me when I asked if they had permission...
> and see what he said...
> ...


Your 2 cents are well noted my friend.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

butchers. said:


> I see one way to end this problem,,,,,baseball season has opened. make it so he never pulls a gun again on anyone. I know this crude, but it is very effective.


Butch your nuts! LOL! No doubt, it works. I have a preference for aluminum, its such a wonderful sound when you hit that sweet spot!


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

WHY I DON'T ALLOW HUNTING ON MY PROPERTY! When we first acquired this property I thought it would be a nice idea to allow a few of my "so-called" buddies to hunt for turkey or deer during the seasons. Yeah, right. I had two simple rules...don't come in my house with a loaded weapon and always let me know when your out there and that's it! You would think that someone with common sense would understand, but I quickly found out that common sense is not common! This certain idiot, decided to clear his shotgun in our spare bedroom and promptly shot a hole through the wall, through our bedroom wall, through the headboard of our bed and into wall on the far side of the bedroom. You know how the grands like hanging out in your bedroom...well, thank God they had just left the room before a-hole decided to clear his shotgun! I thank God every day he didn't harm the grand kids and I am not in the penitentiary. So much for rules, huh?


----------



## EJVH3 (Oct 17, 2011)

To pull a gun on someone without feeling their life is threatened is a bit extreme. First thing anyone should do in that situation once out of harms way is to call the police. Would be interesting to hear the other side of this story. Regardless, glad it didn't go any further.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a year old, seems like a weird one to bump.


----------

